# Periodic Table of Musical Instruments



## Miopiano (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi guys

I've been a member of this forum for many years so, I hope you don't mind me posting about this.

I have created this artwork below and I'm donating all the profits to Mind UK - an amazing charity helping people with mental heath problems.








It's available as A2, A3 numbered, top quality prints
and as a handmade, numbered limited edition screen print

Huge sincere thank you

I hope you like

All the best

xMiguel


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 22, 2015)

Great job, and you included the 2 greatest instruments: the flugelhorn and the uilleann pipes! Just a quick question though, I've always considered the didgeridoo a brass instrument instead of a woodwind, because one has to "buzz" to produce the tone. What's your thoughts on that?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Oct 22, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> Great job, and you included the 2 greatest instruments: the flugelhorn and the uilleann pipes! Just a quick question though, I've always considered the didgeridoo a brass instrument instead of a woodwind, because one has to "buzz" to produce the tone. What's your thoughts on that?



According to Sir Bedevere, if it is made of wood, it's a witch.


----------



## Miopiano (Oct 22, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> Great job, and you included the 2 greatest instruments: the flugelhorn and the uilleann pipes! Just a quick question though, I've always considered the didgeridoo a brass instrument instead of a woodwind, because one has to "buzz" to produce the tone. What's your thoughts on that?



Thanks Rodney.
Valid point. Got me thinking about that one.
I think any classification has to be pretty elastic to accommodate a range of parameters (material, technique, etc..)
I've built this one based on all academic data I could find + my own experience as composer.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Oct 22, 2015)

Duly tweeted! Great design, great cause, good luck!


----------



## Miopiano (Oct 22, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Duly tweeted! Great design, great cause, good luck!



Big thank you, Spitfire Team.

M


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's how I've always distinguished the differences between brass and woodwinds. If you have to buzz to produce a tone then it's brass, and if you just blow, even with the help of a reed, it is a woodwind. Some examples are: flutes and saxophones are made of metal but considered woodwinds, and a boomwhacker is a percussion instrument until you buzz into it. Then, it becomes a "brass" instrument.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 25, 2015)

Not sure that the bottom blue row belongs- the rest are instruments for making music, while that row is just Tools that instruments are processed through or hosted on- not really the same as an instrument IMHO. I love my tools, but they don't make music , my instruments do (virtual or real). Perhaps these could get replaced with categories of Synths- FM synths, additive synths, Synth fx, ect. But a small point, great job! All the best with your cause.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 26, 2015)

I miss the doublebass. Or did I oversee something? It's a different instrument than cello and violin.


----------

